# Chattahoochee National Forest Campgrounds



## 1john4:4 (Jun 15, 2011)

We are thinking about packing up the tent and go to one of the campgrounds. We are undecided about which one we should go too. We have a 5 and a 1 year old. We are trying to decide between Tate Branch, Sandy Bottom or Tallulah River??? Any recomendations on which one would be best for small children? Do they have easy access to the river so they can play? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 15, 2011)

I havent been to any of the places you mentioned but we are headed up to Low Gap this weekend. The bottom half is closed off due to tornado damage so youd have to go in through the top..

There are tons of spots that are right next to the creek so the children can wade. If yall head down to the bottom where are the fishsing is (still accessable) its easy to get to and a lot wider but Id fear the hooks down there.

Honestly every where else I have been never compairs and I always end up coming back to Low Gap


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 15, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> I havent been to any of the places you mentioned but we are headed up to Low Gap this weekend. The bottom half is closed off due to tornado damage so youd have to go in through the top..
> 
> There are tons of spots that are right next to the creek so the children can wade. If yall head down to the bottom where are the fishsing is (still accessable) its easy to get to and a lot wider but Id fear the hooks down there.
> 
> Honestly every where else I have been never compairs and I always end up coming back to Low Gap




Thank you SarahFair... I will check it out


----------



## trial&error (Jun 15, 2011)

checkout http://www.uscampgrounds.info/ zero in on north ga and just above lower gap is upper Chattahoochee if you can get one of the spots right on the river/stream kids could play all day and never get over there heads.  You can fish below them and keep an eye on them all day.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 16, 2011)

trial&error said:


> checkout http://www.uscampgrounds.info/ zero in on north ga and just above lower gap is upper Chattahoochee if you can get one of the spots right on the river/stream kids could play all day and never get over there heads.  You can fish below them and keep an eye on them all day.





Thank you! That is exactly what I was lookin for.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well we made to the the upper Chattahoochee campground and had a pretty good time. Took the kids to see Horse Trough Falls and my little girl played in the stream despite the fridged water temp. She had a big time. 

One question??? If you turn left on the main gravel road instead of right into the campground, are there any more campgrounds further down? I saw where Jesus Creek was like 4 miles past where we stayed. Is that a big stream with camp areas?


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes. Actually I camped down that way this weekend and was up at Horse Trough Falls as well. 

Throughout that whole road (connects to Lower Gap) are nice primitive camp sites.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 20, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Yes. Actually I camped down that way this weekend and was up at Horse Trough Falls as well.
> 
> Throughout that whole road (connects to Lower Gap) are nice primitive camp sites.




Good deal. Thanks for the info


----------



## j_seph (Jun 20, 2011)

Would recommend Sarah's Creek at Warwoman WMA in Rabun County


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 20, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Would recommend Sarah's Creek at Warwoman WMA in Rabun County




j_seph,

is it easily accessible? Compared to the upper chattahoochee? I thought I was going to bust a leaf spring a couple times lol. This was our first time (primitive)camping as a family and we can't wait to do it again. Our little girl had the best time. We would really like to find a place that has a little more water for her.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 20, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> j_seph,
> 
> is it easily accessible? Compared to the upper chattahoochee? I thought I was going to bust a leaf spring a couple times lol. This was our first time (primitive)camping as a family and we can't wait to do it again. Our little girl had the best time. We would really like to find a place that has a little more water for her.


From the main highway it is paved all the way to the top then it turns into gravel. Not a real bad drive at all, there is now a bridge over the creek so ya don't even have to drive through it.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 21, 2011)

j_seph said:


> From the main highway it is paved all the way to the top then it turns into gravel. Not a real bad drive at all, there is now a bridge over the creek so ya don't even have to drive through it.




Good deal. We looked at some pictures on line last night and that is our next trip. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 21, 2011)

If you want more water you can go to dicks creek. They have a swimming hole beneath a small water fall, primitive camping, and trout fishing.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 21, 2011)

*Weather In The Hoochie Forest*

How is the weather this time of year in the Hoochie NTL Forest ?  Is it noticeably cooler at night and is it tolerable during the day. The older I get , the less I like the heat.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 21, 2011)

3ringer said:


> How is the weather this time of year in the Hoochie NTL Forest ? Is it noticeably cooler at night and is it tolerable during the day. The older I get , the less I like the heat.


Far enough up it would be great


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 21, 2011)

3ringer said:


> How is the weather this time of year in the Hoochie NTL Forest ?  Is it noticeably cooler at night and is it tolerable during the day. The older I get , the less I like the heat.





This past weekend was pretty good. Plenty of shade during the day and we were looking for covers at night when the temps dropped it got pretty cool.

Stick your feets in the water up there and it won't take but a second to cool you off.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 21, 2011)

It wasnt too bad..
We ate lunch out on a porch in town and then went tubing. Dont remember breaking a sweat the whole time. Up in the mountain under the tree in a valley next to the river it got real cool. 
I put a sweater on at night and had plenty of blankets.


...oh yeah! Bears are out right now full fling. A bear raided all the camp sites around us at night. Even got closer than a football field during the day. Never threatended us, just watched. 
The ranger said its a small female and her cub.


----------



## Wes (Jun 27, 2011)

Bridge over Sarah's creek? Booooo.


----------

